# DVC resale questions - HELP needed



## krmlaw (Sep 29, 2008)

Friends were considering buying right from Disney, and I told them to wait til i found out more information, as I dont know much about DVC. 

Is it cheaper, like other timeshares, to buy resale?

How do DVC points work? They expire? Do you then have to buy more? 

Whats the cheapest way to get into DVC?

Thanks!


----------



## rickandcindy23 (Sep 29, 2008)

Yes, it is cheaper.  I would only use Seth Nock with Remax or richardm with GMAC, and you can find Seth with a Google search very easily.  Richard Marquette posts here often, under the TUG name richardm.  Both are very knowledgeable about DVC, and they are both great to work with.


----------



## Carl D (Sep 29, 2008)

The Timeshare Store is also a DVC specialist resaler.
That said, the benefits of purchasing resale are not huge like many other timeshares, and there are drawbacks-

Purchasing resale you have to buy the exact contract as is. You can't pick your exact number of points or home resort. If you do find a resale that fits that criteria, it may be stripped of points.
There are also usually pretty good incentives purchasing directly from Disney, usually in the form of a one time extra points bonus.

You may find the right deal resale, but don't automatically dismiss buying from Disney like you would from other developers.


----------



## luvsvacation22 (Sep 29, 2008)

krmlaw said:


> Friends were considering buying right from Disney, and I told them to wait til i found out more information, as I dont know much about DVC.
> 
> Is it cheaper, like other timeshares, to buy resale?
> 
> ...



It depends on what your friends want..do they want Animal Kingdom Villa (AKV) or BLT, or one of the older DVC properties. If they want the new DVC properties, the incentives are great from the developer. If they want OKW, ( Old Key West) then resale would be your best bet.  However the years remaining on the contracts are less since the property is older.

 DVC is not like other timeshares in the resale market. Disney does have and exercises ROFR ( right of first refusal.) They can buy back any property for sale, especially if it is a has a low price. This ROFR keeps the price of resales inflated, so DVC timeshares hold better value than other timeshares. To buy new AKV with incentives is about $96.00 a point. A new contract from developer is 160 points minimum. A resale contract can be purchased at any point value 25, 50 or????. OKW resale points are about $73.00-$75.00 (the last time I looked ???) a point. You will wait a little longer for points to transfer via resale but other than that all membership perks transfer. If they want AKV the resale prices are about the same of the developer prices, plus with developer prices, many incentives. 

I would check out www.mouseowners.com for additional information. Use the above links for resale. If you need a DVC vacation guide ( give you info on buying new DVC) PM me and I will give you my DVC guide name and number. 

Good luck! 

Dorene


----------



## tomandrobin (Sep 30, 2008)

> Friends were considering buying right from Disney, and I told them to wait til i found out more information, as I dont know much about DVC./QUOTE]
> 
> There is limited information here on Tug. There are several very knowledgeble DVC owners here that can help. I would recommend MouseOwners, dvcnews and Disboards, in that order.
> 
> ...


----------



## krmlaw (Sep 30, 2008)

OMG, this is SO more complicated than regular timeshares!


----------



## Carl D (Sep 30, 2008)

krmlaw said:


> OMG, this is SO more complicated than regular timeshares!


I think after a little research you will find it's quite easy. Any new system will seem complicated at first.

More info: www.disboards.com 
Scroll to the DVC section.


----------



## tomandrobin (Sep 30, 2008)

DVC is one of the easiest and owner friendly timeshares to use. You are not limited to 7 day stays, check-in and out can be any day of the week. You can split book your stays between resorts or room size. You can book any size unit (if you have enough points) not just a one bedroom. There are seasons, but your use is not limited just one like "gold" or "platinum", you can use your points all year long, no blackouts. The most flexible timeshare system out there.


----------

